# Terraforming Mars: the Media attacks Elon again



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

This all started with a tweet from Discover Magazine:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024135166007095296Elon responded saying that it *is* possible.
The media latched onto this as if this was Elon Musk fighting against all reputable scientists:

Scientists Say We Can't Terraform Mars. Elon Musk Says We Can.
Sorry, Elon Musk: NASA says plans to terraform Mars won't work
Terraforming Mars: Elon Musk's dream has just been proven impossible.
Does there still exist a journalist anywhere who tries to dig a little and find more to the story? They all seem to be happy to have a "catchy" headline - truthfulness be damned.

How about "New report says Mars cannot be terraformed, contradicting NASA planetary scientists"?

Technological Requirements for Terraforming Mars
Robert M. Zubrin, Martin Marietta Astronautics
Christopher P. McKay, NASA Ames Research Center​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024452251681615872


----------

